# 801 tire rim identification



## dcsleezer (Jun 23, 2012)

I am trying to find a rim like in the photo. The old one has rusted through. Any help would be appriciated., thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Those are power adjusting (PA) rear wheels. Obsolete. I doubt that you can find a replacement. Used rims from salvage yards are likely rusted out as well, but it's worth a try. 

I think that most people switch to standard 6-lug rear wheels and 6-lug center discs, which are readily available, either aftermarket or tractor salvage yard. 

Some guys cut out the rusted area and weld in new material. 

Messick's Farm Equipment says that you should "Call" them regarding this rim. Maybe they have something aftermarket that will work. Their telephone number is 877-260-3528.

Tractorhouse.com has a dismantled machine section at the bottom of their home page. Enter your tractor make and model number and they show salvage yards that have your tractor in salvage. Most 801's that I've seen in pictures have the six lug wheels, rather than the PA wheels.

Your rear wheels are adjusted all the way in - very narrow. To get an idea how to adjust them outward, go to messicks.com:

- Click on parts diagram - New Holland
- Enter your model number (801) and scroll down a bit.
- Click on 801 4 cyl. Ag Tractor (1/58 - 12/62)
- Click on Wheels & Weights
- Click on Rear Wheel Chart


----------



## dcsleezer (Jun 23, 2012)

Great info! Very complete. Thanks for a quick answer. I will check my options. Sounds like maybe welding new metal in may keep it in semi-original shape. Thanks again!


----------



## paul_pahl (Jul 7, 2012)

DCsleezer,
I have recently fixed the right one on my 801, the calcium eats em up. I cut out the rusted through spots and welded in new metal. It worked but the beed are is still shoty at best. I've been looking for one for over a month with no results! The advice that sixbales gave about replacing with standard 6 lug rear wheel and disc is a very sound option. I think i'm going that route.

Paul


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

What about this.

http://www.fixthatford.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=226_236_238&products_id=1247


----------



## dcsleezer (Jun 23, 2012)

Paul...I found one at All States Ag parts(I found them through Fastline.com) They had several. The inside rim did have some rust on it(some fairly serious) I am in the process of wirebrushing it down, then painting it over with epoxy. My tire guy tells me this will work. THen a tube, calcuim and back on the tractor. 
The guy I talked with at All States Ag is in southdakota. His name is Ben. You can also search Fastline, advanced search, dismantled tractors, 801 and 901 Ford powermaster. Good luck.


----------



## dcsleezer (Jun 23, 2012)

*801 rim*

Nope. The Power Adjust Rim I was looking for was 4 lug. Found one at all states ag. thanks


----------

